# Bruce Lee or Jet Li?



## Cliarlaoch (Jan 16, 2003)

No poll, here, just your honest opinion (sans bashing, please)...

Do you think Bruce could beat up Jet, or vice versa?

Second, who makes better movies (from either martial arts or pure entertainment value perspective).


Just curious.

--Cliarlaoch


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 16, 2003)

Jet Li makes better movies. Without a doubt. There is always the argument that his aren't that realistic, but all movie fights are coreagraphed (Bad spelling i know). However as to who would win in a real fight I have no idea. That depends on who can do more damage, and who is the real deal. Bruce Lee could have been one of the greatest fighters of all time, or he could have been the biggest fake of all time. There is no way for us to know because he is dead. Jet Li makes good movies and has won some competitions. I honestly don't know who would win.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 16, 2003)

IMHO, and basing that opinion on a documentary film about the life and times of *Bruce Lee* I watched on the History Channel a few weeks back, I'd put my money on Bruce over *Jet*... :shrug: 

Bruce Lee did look like a tough Kat back in the day.


----------



## Kiz Bell (Jan 16, 2003)

Well, naturally Jet would win.  Bruce is dead.  Not that hard to beat a corpse is it?  Even I could do it!  Hypothetically speaking though, I think Bruce would win, but Jet makes better movies.  Jet is cuter, too.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *No poll, here, just your honest opinion (sans bashing, please)...
> 
> Do you think Bruce could beat up Jet, or vice versa?
> *




Jet li would win by default since Bruce is already dead.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 16, 2003)

Bruce obviously would win the contest between the two. As for movies go look at how the movie industry has evolved in the last 30 yrs. There's no contest between 1973 vs. 2003.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 16, 2003)

Good point JFFarnsworth however I like what I see in Jet's movie's they are just plain better. There is no way to know who would win an actual fight though.


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Jan 16, 2003)

Ha, good point, Bruce is dead... but hypothetically speaking, I suppose, who'd win if both were in their prime? And good answers so far.

Other comparisons, perhaps? I'm not all that familiar with the big names in modern MA flicks and competition, but make up some and add 'em in to the thread.

I can think of one: Triple Threat Match-- Bruce vs. Jet vs. Chuck Norris.

Picks?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 17, 2003)

As far as movies and special effects go comparing what Bruce lee did vs. Jet Li is like apples and oranges. If they were from the same time period and in their prime that's a different story. Looking at the movie standpoint Jet Li can pretty much do anything he wants with camera angle. A kicking scene can be done 10 times over again. A roundhouse kick done 5 times in a row.  OK I"m done now.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 17, 2003)

Very true. Good point. And I think that Chuck would win that battle, if Bruce was still alive and Chuck was in his prime.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 17, 2003)

I was never much of a chuck norris fan. He was good and all but I just didn't get into his movies. Sorry.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm not too much of a Norris movie fan myself. I like his attitude and the way he fights. He was also a full contact karate champion I think. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Kiz Bell (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *
> 
> I can think of one: Triple Threat Match-- Bruce vs. Jet vs. Chuck Norris.
> ...



I'd go for Bruce.

What about a tag team event?  Bruce Lee, Jackie Chan & David Carradine VS Jet Li, Chuck Norris & Jean-Claude Van Damme?  All of them alive and in their prime.  I'd go for the first team I think.

What about a movie fight off, a la "Enter the Dragon"?  Again, if everyone was alive and in their prime, which movie Martial Artists would like to see together?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kiz Bell _
> *I'd go for Bruce.
> 
> What about a tag team event?  Bruce Lee, Jackie Chan & David Carradine VS Jet Li, Chuck Norris & Jean-Claude Van Damme?  All of them alive and in their prime.  I'd go for the first team I think.
> ...



Since we're doing hypotheticals, how about the *Power Rangers* vs. the *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles*...


----------



## Kiz Bell (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Since we're doing hypotheticals, how about the Power Rangers vs. the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles...  *



Power Rangers, definately.  They get to use their giant ride-on robots.  But I really think the Power Puff Girls would beat both of them.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 18, 2003)

Street Fighter VS. Mortal Kombat. I have to go with Street Fighter. I love these hypotheticals so stupid that theyre fun.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 18, 2003)

He He. I have to go with mortal kombat. I just love the special moves and fatalities.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 18, 2003)

They both rule but Mortal Kombat is pretty damn cool. The new one looks to be good too but its not out till Valentines Day  

Pokemon or Digimon?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 18, 2003)

Pokemon


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 18, 2003)

I dunno Digimon had some COOL monsters......But Pokemon had Pikachu.....Damn you life changing decisions! :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 18, 2003)

Charzard is much cooler than pikachu.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 18, 2003)

Yeah but Cubone was much cuter then Charzard....And Blastoise would kick his ***


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 18, 2003)

Is there another new Mortal Kombat game coming out. Deadly Alliance is allready out, it's a fun game because you can switch through styles. I didn't realize there was one after that one?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *....And Blastoise would kick his ***   *




I'd put my money on machamp or machoke!!!:shrug:


----------



## theneuhauser (Jan 18, 2003)

THUNDERCATS VS. MUM-RA???!


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *Is there another new Mortal Kombat game coming out. Deadly Alliance is allready out, it's a fun game because you can switch through styles. I didn't realize there was one after that one? *



No, I live in England and Deadly Alliance isnt out till Valentines day  

Machamp or Machoke? They are nothing against my Hitmonlee and Hitmonchan


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 18, 2003)

Mortal Kombat Rocks!


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 18, 2003)

Hmmmmmm..........wonder if it will be a Tekken Beater?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 18, 2003)

Bruce Lee not only cared about the action in his films but also dealt with racism as well.


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Jan 18, 2003)

Aaah... no more pokemon... evil... 

Sorry, my kid brother had a thing for pokemon in the day... I still can't see the appeal. 

And I'd stick w/ the Mortal Kombat team, to be honest. I mean, come on, half their moves would eat the SF team in two seconds.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 18, 2003)

Lol. Street Fighter's Ki moves are really good. I think that they would eat up a lot of people.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *And I'd stick w/ the Mortal Kombat team, to be honest. I mean, come on, half their moves would eat the SF team in two seconds. *



Now your talkin. Rayden's moves are totally awesome. I just went and played with sub-zero. Another awesome player in the realm of Mortal Kombat.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 18, 2003)

Mortal Kombat is cool, But I think that Ryu's Shinku Hadouken's would do a lot of damage. Overall I have to admit that Mortal Kombat would take the gold though.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *Mortal Kombat is cool, But I think that Ryu's Shinku Hadouken's would do a lot of damage. Overall I have to admit that Mortal Kombat would take the gold though. *



Thank you, we're agreed... :cheers:


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 18, 2003)

Excellent!


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 19, 2003)

Scorpion Or Sub-Zero?


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Jan 19, 2003)

Sub-Zero... he already kicked Scorp's butt several times in the storyline... not to mention, there's the whole "Freeze You Solid" stuff that he does... and I liked him better than Scorp.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 19, 2003)

Sub Zero.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *No poll, here, just your honest opinion (sans bashing, please)...
> 
> Do you think Bruce could beat up Jet, or vice versa?
> ...



No contest, pure energy/strength, Winner?

BRUCE LEE!

NUFF SAID!:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 19, 2003)

Scorpion is WAY better!!!!! He had the whole "Get over here" Fatality.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 19, 2003)

Oh come on! Sub-Zero has the freezing fatality then breaks the ice thing.


----------



## ace (Jan 19, 2003)

If He waz Alive:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Jan 22, 2003)

Deifnitly Bruce


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Oh come on! Sub-Zero has the freezing fatality then breaks the ice thing. *



Yeah but...........But Scorpion.........ummm...........No damn your right. But only Sub Zero with the Mask on!


----------



## shadowdragon (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *No poll, here, just your honest opinion (sans bashing, please)...
> 
> Do you think Bruce could beat up Jet, or vice versa?
> ...



I think Jet's movies are far more entertaining... but does anyone know does he have real fighting experience ? :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *But only Sub Zero with the Mask on!  *



Right on the first movie was better than the second anyway.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jan 23, 2003)

Bruce vs. Jet vs. Norris?

Bruce.  Jet won some competitions, but they weren't full-contact competitions.  Norris has some experience with his TSD backgrounds and won some karate championships with it and is in very good shape.

But as Norris put it himself, Bruce was a monster.  Quickness, ability to read your mind, nontelegraphic attacks, agile, great footwork.  The only weakness that people really said was that he wasn't the most flexible of people but he was still loose most of the time.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Right on the first movie was better than the second anyway. *



Deffinantly......the forest fight scene with Scorpion was actually too wicked.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Deffinantly......the forest fight scene with Scorpion was actually too wicked.  *



Ok! agreed.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Ok! agreed. *



So you mean theres not gonna be a big fight? :shrug: 

*Puts away knuckle Dusters*

And to think I just polished those.......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *So you mean theres not gonna be a big fight? *



Nah, no fighting needed.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok ok.........Guess I will just go elsewhere and look for a fight :shrug:


----------



## bob919 (Jan 25, 2003)

jets movies look better cause he looks as if he is actally making contact and hard bruces films show the impacts looking weak and unrealistic  but jet li uses guns too much in many of his movies  in afight i think bruce would  win cause they are proabably equal in speed and bruce did alot of strength traing and was pound for pound one of the strongest people; he could curl 70% of his bodyweight for 8 reps  bruce also studyed other martial arts whereas jet li seems to only study various froms of kung fu.

Imagine if bruce was still alive; how mch money would be made by having them fight on UFC


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 25, 2003)

Bruce would be 50 by now or something and wouldnt be able to fight in the UFC so in answer to your though.......Not much Money Bob. Would be fun to watch lol :asian:


----------



## JDenz (Jan 25, 2003)

what about Jakie Chan


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 26, 2003)

> What about a tag team event? Bruce Lee, Jackie Chan & David Carradine VS Jet Li, Chuck Norris & Jean-Claude Van Damme? All of them alive and in their prime. I'd go for the first team I think.



ummm carradine would get his *** whipped like a 2 cent hooker in a pimp convention... even van damme could take him without breaking a sweat... and thats saying alot since it seems he only fights women anyway lol... now bruce and jackie vs. jet and chuck thats something i would pay to see... i think it would be very interesting... but back to the original question i think i would go with bruce simply cause he did study so many different arts and took a completely original approach to fighting i dont think jet could keep up with him...

segal vs van damme?

richard norton vs cynthia rothrock?

and christopher lambert was awesome as raiden... they screwed up by making a second movie


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Bruce would be 50 by now or something and wouldnt be able to fight in the UFC so in answer to your though.......Not much Money Bob. Would be fun to watch lol :asian: *



Bruce Lee sure did beat the heck out of Bob Wall quite a few times in the movies didn't he? :rofl: I thought Bob Wall was terrible. (no offense to anyone, that's my view)


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 26, 2003)

He wasnt THAT bad


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *He wasnt THAT bad  *



What in the He** movie were you watching then??? He was horribly terrible.

Now you might need to get your gloves on!!!:asian:


----------



## MartialArtist (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bob919 _
> *jets movies look better cause he looks as if he is actally making contact and hard bruces films show the impacts looking weak and unrealistic  but jet li uses guns too much in many of his movies  in afight i think bruce would  win cause they are proabably equal in speed and bruce did alot of strength traing and was pound for pound one of the strongest people; he could curl 70% of his bodyweight for 8 reps  bruce also studyed other martial arts whereas jet li seems to only study various froms of kung fu.
> 
> Imagine if bruce was still alive; how mch money would be made by having them fight on UFC *


Jet Li is nowhere near Bruce's speed

Bruce Lee was nowhere near being the strongest pound for pound person ever.  He was strong enough to fight, but wasn't no record holder in strength (strength is also nowhere the biggest factor in determining who wins a fight).

Studying other styles mean little.  A lot of the legends only knew one or two very similiar styles (judo and jujitsu, hwarangdo and hapkido).

Bruce going into the UFC, that would be pretty much selling out.  He might go into it, but he would know that the UFC isn't fighting but sport fighting for the entertainment of others


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 29, 2003)

Frank Dux hands down :rofl:


----------



## JDenz (Jan 29, 2003)

lol crazy Frank Dux made up his recorded then sued Van Damn about it lol.


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 29, 2003)

LOL my point exactly. Man I been watching too many Ninja movies today. I got Frank Dux and Ashida Kim on the mind.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 30, 2003)

lol sorry sarcasm is sometimes lost on the computer.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 30, 2003)

I read around other MA forums and it seems Bruce was no point fighter, in fact being taken to town by a sixteen year old. The evetns that transpired were in fact remembered by many, so I have not reason to doubt the valitdity of the claim. I'd put my money on no one, as Bruce is Dead, Chuck is old, as is David, Jet is a movie star now, and Jackie has reportatly used stunt doubles (As did chuck for most of WTR) so it's be pointless


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 30, 2003)

Put your money on me! Naww just give me your money!


----------



## JDenz (Jan 30, 2003)

Or you could send it my way


----------



## bob919 (Jan 31, 2003)

jackie chan isn't up to the same level as bruce lee or jet li at martial arts buts his films expeccially 1997 on are far better he makes it so much more fun to watch


----------



## JDenz (Jan 31, 2003)

I have never liked Bruce's movies ormost of Jet Li's but I defintily like about half of Jackie Chans.  Definitly see Drunken master 2 dubbed as the American version changes the story alot.


----------



## bob919 (Feb 1, 2003)

cant stand van damme

he has great looking high kicks
BUT

he is real slow and his kicks are telegraphed about an hour before they strike patrick swaze is bette than van damme and he only trained as a dancer


----------



## JDenz (Feb 3, 2003)

Dancers definitly look bette on film.  Really good fighters usally don't look good on screen because they have to slow there stuff down and it makes them look stiff.


----------



## bob919 (Feb 5, 2003)

also dancers train to look good and graceful whereas most good fighters (people that train for practicality) dont look very good cause there moves will appear less fluid and graceful obviously some martial artists look very graceful eg mark dacascos jackie chan learned his martial arts in a kind of dance acting school but i think he is agood martialartist too


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah its true..........My friend does TKD and hes really good and graceful. On Camera we made a Kung Fu film (It was actually pretty good) and I just looked really stiff and like I had just started while he looked flashy and really nice. Of course when we brought the sticks out I looked a lot better then him........which is why he whacked me in the face :shrug:


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

with jets wu shu and his weaponry skills he has the upper hand on bruce
but i think bruce has the height advantage and size


----------



## arnisador (Mar 11, 2004)

This Jet Li article ran in my paper today (it ran earlier in this paper, apparently):

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/entertainment/8019124.htm


And then...:
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2004-03/11/content_1359582.htm




> BEIJING, Mar. 11 (Xinhuanet)-- Hollywood martial arts star Jet Li would quit movie making next month and turn to Buddhist studies in Qinghai-Tibet Plateau in Southwest China, sources close to him said.
> Li planned to announce the decision on his 41st birthday on April 26, his friends and relatives in Beijing said.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 12, 2004)

TLH3rdDan said:
			
		

> Seagal vs. Van Damme?


 Seagal, in a heartbeat.

Bruce vs. Jet...Don't know, it would be interesting to watch.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 25, 2004)

No competition Bruce Lee would win. I have so much respect for Jet Li and you know they would never fight or even be possible to fight eachother but Bruce Lee is a much more highly skilled Martial Artist than Jet.

As for movies Bruce Lee's of course. Enter The Dragon, Way Of The Dragon, Fist Of Fury, those are some of the greatest action/martial art movies ever.

I really love Jet but some of his movies I just don't get drawn in with all the wire work.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 25, 2004)

Originally Posted by *TLH3rdDan*
_*Seagal vs. Van Damme?*_


_*Steven Seagal would beat Van Damme. Van Damme is a good martial artist but lacks the experience and knowledge that Steven Seagal has.*_


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 30, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Seagal, in a heartbeat.
> 
> Bruce vs. Jet...Don't know, it would be interesting to watch.


Yeah well, it'll only be as interesting as the fight choreographer, writer, director and cinematographer makes it and depending upon which one is willing to put aside his ego long enough to lose. 
Remember that there were TWO versions of the fight in Return Of The Dragon that pitted Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris (against) each other. Each version shows the other one winning. Each winning version was released in the winner's home country (respectfully). Later the Lee victory was/is the usual one that is shown. Mainly because Lee's fame far outshined Norris at that time. But now Norris is making excercise infomericals along side Christy Brinkley :fanboy:    

But then it's Hollywood...Stars come and go. So the Lee/Li script could say "they fight and then realize that the "real" villian was pitting the two against each other and they ...( *fanfare* ) team-up to kick that bad mutha and his army of superhuman thugs' asses."  (sound familiar??)


----------

